# Best brook trout



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

This is my biggest brookie. I think. Or is it a splake?


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

W


Grinnell said:


> This is my biggest brookie. I think. Or is it a splake?[/QUOTE. Whoops wrong pic added


----------



## Honyuk96 (Nov 21, 2014)

That’s a brookie and a very nice one at that ! Cheers


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

That’s a monster BT


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Secret


OH-YEAH!!! said:


> That’s a monster B


Thought maybe a splake cuz it was so huge. And from a lake not a creek


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Grinnell said:


> This is my biggest brookie. I think. Or is it a splake?


Looks like a Brookie to me.

Was that caught last season, like sometime over the Summer?


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

PunyTrout said:


> Looks like a Brookie to me.
> 
> Was that caught last season, like sometime over the Summer?


Caught in the Eastern Upper in August.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Swweeetttt, not often you have the privilege of landing a Brookie of that size.


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

Nice brookie, but your poll at the top asks if its a brook or a splake and your answer options are yes and no?


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

BMARKS said:


> Nice brookie, but your poll at the top asks if its a brook or a splake and your answer options are yes and no?


I noticed that too. :lol:

I adjusted the poll for the OP.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Yeah wasn’t sure/ clear how to post a thread. New to this.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice Brookie!!!!!!

Congrats


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Grinnell said:


> Secret
> 
> 
> Thought maybe a splake cuz it was so huge. And from a lake not a creek


Well, a very simple way to help clear things up would be to check your lake's stocking records for the last several years. FM


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

Wow! Fantastic! That is one big brook trout, congrats! What fly did it take?


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Brook trout use to be my passion, that is a nice BT. I am considering doing a fly in BT trip in the next couple of years.... while I still can.


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Real nice brookie there! Real nice. By the look of the fins its never seen a stocking tank. I fished small lakes in Maine and Montana in August and the brookies were always hitting on top. The same time frame and latitude as Michigan where I fished and never had luck in still water on top in Michigan and never could figure out why.
Did I mention nice brookie?


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

kingfisher 11 said:


> Brook trout use to be my passion, that is a nice BT. I am considering doing a fly in BT trip in the next couple of years.... while I still can.


Every time I see a New Fly Fisher video I think about a fly in trip to Labrador. Brookies on Mice sounds like too much fun.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Holy fatness. That's awesome.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Grinnell said:


> Caught in the Eastern Upper in August.


There's only a few lakes I know of up there that house big brookies like that. Nice one!


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

I maybe asking too much, but I would love to hear the story behind this great fish. What were the conditions, environment, and specifics of your catch? We’re you on a boat, from shore, wading? If you don’t care to describe it in any detail, it’s still a trophy. Congrats again!!!


----------

